# Help with Sub amp



## bjm3992 (Aug 9, 2011)

Trying to set up a Sherwood XA-1141 four channel amp with a Kenwood KDC-217 receiver. Amp powers up fine, all the power connections including the remote turn on are fine and set up correctly. However, I ran rca cables from the rca outputs on the receiver labeled "Rear", to the amp, and no matter what I try, I just can't get any sound out of the speakers connected to the amp. I tried the amp no more than two days ago, in a different set up, and it worked absolutely fine. The rca cables seem okay as well, when I tested them with a multimeter. All the other speakers in the car work fine, just can't get any sound from the amp. The car is a 2003 Dodge Intrepid.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

bjm3992 said:


> Trying to set up a Sherwood XA-1141 four channel amp with a Kenwood KDC-217 receiver. Amp powers up fine, all the power connections including the remote turn on are fine and set up correctly. However, I ran rca cables from the rca outputs on the receiver labeled "Rear", to the amp, and no matter what I try, I just can't get any sound out of the speakers connected to the amp. I tried the amp no more than two days ago, in a different set up, and it worked absolutely fine. The rca cables seem okay as well, when I tested them with a multimeter. All the other speakers in the car work fine, just can't get any sound from the amp. The car is a 2003 Dodge Intrepid.


 Does the amp have a high low pass built into it? You could try hooking it to the other outputs if you have more. The rears may be blown out


----------

